# Could DD's illnesses be related to pre-natal.... how do I find out?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi there
I know the title isn't very clear, but I'd posted my question on the Health Visitor board last week only to find today that the board has been closed and hence why I've not had any replies.

Wondered if anyone could possibly look at the thread - link below, and tell me their thoughts

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172196.msg2732309#msg2732309

Ive thought about it today and realistically when Ive seen emergency doctors and our own GP's, if they can't detect any chest infection or problem, they will just dismiss it as another viral infection. They won't realise how many she's been having unless I flag it up with someone. I havent kept a diary of it, but looking back on emails that Ive sent to my friends over the past few months, I can see that I've mentioned seperate incidents of her poorly-ness as goes...
20 October - viral infection and chesty cough - seen by GP
6 November - viral infection and chesty, croup like cough - seen by out of hours doc
1 December - chesty cough - NHS Direct
21 December - very nasty viral infection - seen by GP twice
14 January - chesty cough (and still suffering) - self medicating with cupboard-full got from pharmacy last time!

Should I be seeking advice from my GP, or can I get "experienced" advice from a medical person at the adoption team??


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ever

Sorry you are having the worry of DD2 being poorly again, she certainly does seem to get a lot of infections and coughs, poor thing.  

Personnally I think I'd be seeing my GP AND speaking to the adoption medical advisor, if nothing else you may get piece of mind.  

Hope you get some helpful advice soon.
Love
OT x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

my nephew has had a number of different infections etc since he was about 8 months, now 4.  The last doctor to see him suggested buying a humidifier which disperses small water particles into the atmosphere, this has really helped and he has begun to only have the odd cold like any other child, seems the air in there house was too dry for him, i know you can usually hire these from tool hire shops, but it maybe worth trying for a while to see if any improvement it seen

Good luck and hope DD gets better soon 

Kate


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks ladies.
I was beginning to think it was my imagination, but each time I say to someone "XX is poorly" - they always say "AGAIN?" - which shows to me, it must be a little unusual compared to other people's children.
It's not as though I am looking for a definate cure to her problems, and if God forbid, but these will happen and are meant to happen all through her years then so be it, but at least as her parents, we need to know if there is a cause and reason, and possible help we could and should be giving her.
I suppose the GP doesn't know her background like we do, and unless we point it all out, why should they realise?

I will see if I can speak with my GP and SW for advice. 
Thanks again
x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ever


Our DD also had a lot of the symptoms you have descirbed and it was only about 18 months ago (roughly) that we were told DD had mild asthma.  He bps both had/have this condition so were not to unnerved when the GP finally diagnosed this.  Dd now has an inhaler that she is supposed to take every morning and then for when she needs it BUT to be perfectly honest she hardly ever uses it apart form when she is feeling a bit of a cold coming on!

Not sure if this info has helped but I hope it has.

Andrea
x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi ever,

Sorry to hear your DD is poorly, it must be so worrying for you.

I would ask your GP to refer you to a paedicatricain / peadiatric ENT consultant. Don't be afraid to get pushy and insist - after all it's better to see a specialist and be told nothing is wrong, than not and find that something could have been done earlier - if nothing else you'll have peace of mind.

Blu


----------

